
Opendoor raises Series D, has 100s of MM of debt to buy more houses - yoloswagins
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/30/online-real-estate-service-opendoor-raises-210m-series-d-despite-risky-financing-model/
======
disposablezero
High-value, illiquid inventory and double-ended marketplace with flakey
demand: doesn't sound inherently scalable and risk mitigation seems absent.
Good luck with that.

~~~
yoloswagins
It's house flipping; deskilled, and at scale. With hedge funds turning to
single family homes, it's only a matter of time until a startup got involved.

Looking at their jobs page, they're expanding to Atlanta and Dallas.

------
cylinder
A real estate agency can't find enough customers to use its model -- so it
just buys properties to sell, with debt. Bubblelicious!

------
eli_gottlieb
This sounds both stupid and evil. It will be nice when the bad business model
crashes and Opendoor is forced to sell off the houses cheaply to those of us
with actual savings.

